# [Recommendations] Wifi enabled hose bib, Zone controller



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm looking this spring to add in a hose bib style controller this year to help with watering. I'm going to be adding a mulch bed around most of the house, so I plan to bury pipe and put in sprinklers, but to save money for now just do a simple hose end controller. Do you have recommendations on one, and bonus points if its wifi enabled?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've been looking into this as well. I'm planning to do a underground system too and at first was going to run it to the hose faucet like your planning but now I think I'm going to run it off the main water supply. The best hose faucet water timer I've come across is the melnor rain cloud timer. It has 4 zones which is nice and obviously the fact that it's wifi is cool. If I was going the hose faucet route this is the timer I'd go with.

Keep in mind running a sprinkler system through the house water line has its issues. If it's a short term deal I think you'll be ok but long term running the pipes to the main line is the best way to go.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Redtenchu experimented with a small hose bib system.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

My plan is to run this for maybe 1-2 years as I'm still new at all of this. But the sprinklers I install in theory would be designed so I can swap them to an actual system once I can have the necessary plumbing done. With the shape of my yard I'm hoping to be able to cover 50-60% off of the hose bib.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I pieced together a small one zone set up. It was cheap and easy with a generic hose bib and flex pipe. I should've added a few more zones so I could cover the entire front lawn. The cheap control broke after the first season, I didnt used it much last season. I think you're on the right track to ensure the system is upgradable as money allows.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Hunter makes a single zone Bluetooth tap timer that's pretty nice.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/controllers/btt


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I like to post my monstrosity when this subject comes up:










Something like a quarter mile of hose :lol:

Melnor units. Can get at Amazon for $50 or so.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@craigdt How to you like those Melnor timers? My Orbit 3 zone broke, looking to replace it. The Orbit's Achilles is it's limitation to every 6 hours.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> @craigdt How to you like those Melnor timers? My Orbit 3 zone broke, looking to replace it. The Orbit's Achilles is it's limitation to every 6 hours.


The Melnor ones are great. Pretty versatile and I've had no issues with them.
Very customizable. 
From what I can tell, they are really the best, until you step up to actual valves and electronic timers.

They have been a life saver


----------

